

Ask HN: Traffic in Bay Area? - macguyver

I&#x27;m planning on relocating to the Bay Area this summer and would like to get a feel for the traffic from&#x2F;to the San Francisco Bay Area from neighboring areas such as Oakland Hills (15.3 miles).<p>Any suggestions, tips, caveats?
======
dmckeon
Mention your planned commute endpoints and times for better responses. Mention
urban driving experience locations for comparisons.

Traffic over the Bay Bridge (I-80W) and its northern approaches (I-80W &
I-580E) is quite heavy at typical morning drive times. The rest of the Bay
Area is merely very heavy at those times. BART is popular, but parking at BART
stations fills early.

Useful traffic resources include Google Maps typical traffic:
[http://www.google.com/maps/@37.7,-122.26,11z/data=!5m1!1e1](http://www.google.com/maps/@37.7,-122.26,11z/data=!5m1!1e1)
[http://www.sigalert.com/](http://www.sigalert.com/)
[http://traffic.511.org/index](http://traffic.511.org/index)
[http://www.mercurynews.com/mr-roadshow](http://www.mercurynews.com/mr-
roadshow) [http://www.reddit.com/r/bayarea/](http://www.reddit.com/r/bayarea/)

------
macguyver
Edit: approximate commute end points Morning departure times: 8am, 10am
Evening departure times: 2pm, 6pm, 8pm From Braemar Rd, Oakland, CA 94602, USA
To North Point St San Francisco, CA 94109

My urban driving experience locations are: In/out of Washington DC 395N from
Northern VA 459N Beltway Richmond/VA Beach I-64 Baltimore Pittsburgh

------
carise
You might want to get a FasTrak (if you haven't already), if you are driving.
It sure beats digging for change for the toll. :) Or if you carpool during
certain commute hours, you can be in the toll-free lane.

